# Black Calvus / Bristle nose pleco



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi anyone know if these two get on, just put in a black calvus and he retreated to the bottom of the tank, the BN saw him, raised his fin and started swimming backards, hitting the calvus, but he just backed up a bit, raised his fin and is sitting solid. The BN is about 4Inches long, the Calvus in about 2 and half the size.

I have a 2inch Red tailed Black shark. who i thought would have been the problem. He came over, Went up to the Calvus, had a sniff then swam off. Circled......now get this, he thought he'd join in with this Bazare business and started swimming back warns flicking his tail at the Calvus....What the hell is going on here. The RT Black shark is back to acting normal, swimming about and eating.

The other two are still standing off Fins raised.

I am guessing either BN thinks the Calvus is another Pleco cos of the spiky fin. so is trying to get a pecking order. The Calvus was in with a lot of bigger Cichlids and was not bothered by them so maybe thats why he aint budging. 

I am also guessing the RTBs has showing off his colourful tail saying look i'm the boss.

Side note, Plec never messed with the RTBS, in fact kept hiding from him.

The order I put them in..

RTBS Week ago
Plec Saturday
Calvus 2 hours ago

Any ideas

Leon

:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------

